# 30’s AirFlow Scooter -



## cr250mark (Mar 3, 2018)

Early junior toy Corp. airflow scooter 
Great reference scooter 
First I’ve seen and owned how about you. ?
Sleek , looks fast standing still


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 3, 2018)

Your killing me Mark first x2 - very cool!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 4, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Your killing me Mark first x2 - very cool!




Got to love it Mark !
Now I know you do too lol.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 4, 2018)

Definitely has an aerodynamic style in the design. Great acquisition in very decent original condition.

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 4, 2018)

@cr250mark when you get tired of looking at it I want a turn lol


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes sleek and streamlined looking, that’s a sharp little scooter!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 8, 2018)

You’re killing me Mark! That’s an elusive one, I’ve
been looking for ever, great score! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2018)

I had one years ago ( I sold it when I got a different version that had better lines) and was told they were both made by Steelcraft (Murry Ohio Manufacturing co.)?, same fenders as my Steelcraft trike, also found your scooter listed as a Garton in a Union Hardware and medal co. catalog, don't know if I have any pics of the one I owned (didn't take alot of pics back then) here is the one I kept. more pics in a new thread


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 13, 2018)

mrg said:


> I had one years ago ( I sold it when I got a different version that had better lines) and was told they were both made by Steelcraft (Murry Ohio Manufacturing co.)?, same fenders as my Steelcraft trike, also found your scooter listed as a Garton in a Union Hardware and medal co. catalog, don't know if I have any pics of the one I owned (didn't take alot of pics back then) here is the one I kept. more pics in a new thread
> View attachment 769541View attachment 769542View attachment 769543View attachment 769958




Great trike! BF Goodrich? Pneumatic tires too! LOVE the scooter too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2018)

That would look right at home in Indiana.lol


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2018)

Firestone


----------

